# Need military scuba rebreathers for one day



## TacticalImage (Apr 21, 2008)

Seeking two military scuba rebreathers to be used for a one day photo assignment depicting special forces on the coast of Oregon (see example photos at www.tacticalimage.com). Any special forces unit that provides assistance will have the opportunity to receive an editorial story or pictorial about their unit featured in a national military magazine. Rebreathers DO NOT need to be functional, as the photos will be taken in shallow waist-deep water or on beach. Draeger MK 25 (LAR 5) units preferred but other military rebreather systems are also acceptable. Compensation will be provided to cover any travel, shipping, rental, or incidental fees. 

Project is on tight deadline (photo shoot in May), please contact Cliff at Tactical Image at (541) 913-7192 or cliff@tacticalimage.com.


----------

